# Cured uncooked ham on WSM, UPDATE it's done, sliced & bagged.



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

*Picked up a nice cured, but uncooked 11+lb. ham at Wally World this AM. Can't smoke my pastrami until tomorrow or Saturday, so I was having smoking withdrawals. So I trimmed the ham, put a rub/glaze on it and put her in the WSM. Got it at 215, plan on taking the ham to 148. Using  hickory, oak, & pecan chunks. I put the ham on the bottom rack in a pan & put some of the fat I trimmed off on the top rack so it would self baste the ham. No need to open up the smoker, unless I put a pan of beans on this afternoon. Here's a couple of pics.*








*Out of the package.*







*Trimmed her up.*







*Here's the ingredients for the rub/glaze. I didn't really measure anything, just mixed it up till it tasted good. The consistency is about like creamy peanut butter.*







*Cross hatched the fat & rubbed her down.*







*Got the WSM ready, I'll put about 7 or 8 lit briquettes on top to get it started.*







*Her she is on the bottom rack.*







*Here's the fat trimmings on the top rack. Never did this before, curious to see how it works. Sure beats mopping or spritzing if it works!*







*Stay tuned will update later today.*


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm on my way to the airport to catch a flight. I should be there in about 5hrs. Oh, by the way, I'm sleeping on your sofa tonight so I can be around for the pastrami!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

The beers in the cooler AK! Come on down!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good Al  - that is going to be tasty for sure


----------



## chef willie (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking fine there Al. Waiting for the money shots. Hope the self basting idea works for ya, should make for some decent pork rinds to munch with beer at the very least. Nice looking rub/glaze goo there as well.


----------



## lookwow (Mar 17, 2011)

Trip down to FL sound good right about now. :)


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2011)

AH, a WSM thread.  See those hams all the time but never thought about doing a smoke like you're doing.  Since we're planning on moving over to the dark side of charcoal, we're really interested in the WSM way.  Can't wait to see the money shots and the in-betweens too.


----------



## figjam (Mar 17, 2011)

Will be very interested to see how the fat dripping works.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww Man!   This is gonna be GREAT !

I probably would have left a little more fat on the ham, but I know, I know, I know---It's no good for you!!!!

However---I do like Willie's idea!

Bear


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 17, 2011)

Al this looks awesome.  Love the self basting idea.  I'll be watching this one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

*It took about 5 1/2 hours to get to 148 IT, I pulled it then & left it in the pan with a foil tent over it. The fat on the top grate worked really well at basting the ham. I never opened the lid for the full 5 1/2 hours. Here's a look at the fat on the top rack. You can see it has rendered out almost completely. *







*I put my cardiologist on speed dial because I couldn't resist trying a couple of pieces of that fat. It was like candy. I had to stop myself at a couple of small pieces, but I could have ate it all. Here's a pic of the ham just before I put the foil on. Notice how much pullback there is on the bones on the right side of the photo. I should have took a better angle so you could see it better.*







*I will take a few slices off in about 1 hour for dinner. Stay tuned for an inside look!*


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to clean all the lick marks off my monitor so i could type this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Man that looks incredible Al. Since you are worried about the cardiologist, ya can just box the craclins up with some dry ice and send them my way. I will  take one for the team 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job man


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks incedible Al!!!!!!!! awesome job! love it all & will be trying this...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I had to clean all the lick marks off my monitor so i could type this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't know they had a name, but my God are they good!!!!! I have a few more of them that I didn't put in the smoker & I think I'm gonna put them on top of the pastrami I got curing in the fridge when I smoke it this weekend. How can some pork fat not make my pastrami better?


----------



## venture (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty.  Well done!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking real tasty! That was a good idea with the self basting... looks like it worked well. Nice job Al


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn! I couldn't get a flight, they were all booked
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is a great looking ham Al. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW-WOW -WOW !!!!   Al, you knocked the ball out of the park with that one !!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

*Just sliced a few pieces off . It is very moist & juicy. I would use this method again. There was a lot of grease in the pan, but the ham was not greasy at all and had a wonderful smoked flavor. Here's a shot of it.*







*Look at the pullback on the ham bone.*







*Will have thin sliced pics in the morning after it cools down & we get the slicer out. Thanks for looking guys!*


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow this post is getting better & better! nice job Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Steve, it turned out better than I would have expected. The self basting idea may be something that I will incorporate in my future smokes.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Aww Man!   This is gonna be GREAT !
> 
> I probably would have left a little more fat on the ham, but I know, I know, I know---It's no good for you!!!!
> 
> ...


Hah, yeah baby...nuthin' like some hot spicy chicarones with a cold beer...heard they are healthy for ya, no trans fat??


----------



## chef willie (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy crap Al.....that is AWESOME looking...definitely a cover for Bon Appetit or Southern Living. I may have to rethink this charcoal business after seeing that. LMAO about you having the Doc on speed dial....I'd bet for some of that he'd make a house call. I can see a run at the markets now for pork skin by all the SMF smokeheads. Great job....waiting for the P'strami shots


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Holy crap Al.....that is AWESOME looking...definitely a cover for Bon Appetit or Southern Living. I may have to rethink this charcoal business after seeing that. LMAO about you having the Doc on speed dial....I'd bet for some of that he'd make a house call. I can see a run at the markets now for pork skin by all the SMF smokeheads. Great job....waiting for the P'strami shots




Thanks Willie, still nervous about the pastrami, I hope it turns out good! The tension is killing me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Al-----That IS------------AWESOME !!!!!!

That's about the best looking ham I have ever seen!!!

I really am drooling, and I'm not just saying it !

I never worry about "Trans Fat". If you eat it at home, and you don't transport it anywhere, I don't consider it "Trans-fat"!

BTW: PORK FAT RULES !!!!!

Thanks Al,

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2011)

All the SMF'ers ahead of me used up all the good adjectives........  All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Al-----That IS------------AWESOME !!!!!!
> 
> That's about the best looking ham I have ever seen!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, As my heart is stopping I'm still enjoying the pork fat. Judy is yelling at me to put it in the trash, but I can't stop nibbling at it. I'm Bad!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

NWDave said:


> All the SMF'ers ahead of me used up all the good adjectives........  All I can say is WOW!!!


"Wow"---post numbers 13, 18, and 20.

Sorry Dave, I couldn't resist!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah, but I got the first Points in.

Say what you want, I just got back my tax return preparations from the accountant.  There is a WSM 22.5 in my near future....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....  You'll have to try harder to poke fun at me.


----------



## gotarace (Mar 17, 2011)

OH MAN --That is a FANTASTIC LOOKING HAM...ham for dinner tonight...smoked scalloped potato's with smoked ham tomorrow....ham sammy for lunch...smoked ham and eggs for breakfast...Dutch's wicked baked beans with smoked ham...Bean soup with the smoked ham bone...i could go on and on....Thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Al.. now I'm starving...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Ah, but I got the first Points in.
> 
> Say what you want, I just got back my tax return preparations from the accountant.  There is a WSM 22.5 in my near future....
> 
> ...


LOL---I knew you were gonna bring up the points---You're right!

My wife does about 40 income taxes yet, from when she used to run a tax office. This year it seems nearly everyone is doing better at tax time---Even us!

Bear


----------



## flbobecu (Mar 17, 2011)

[quote name="Smokin Relaxin Steve" url="/forum/thread/104501/cured-uncooked-ham-on-wsm-update-it-s-done#post_607749"]
Wow this post is getting better & better! nice job Al!
[/quote]


You 'aint kiddin!! :drool


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 17, 2011)

Man O Man Al that looks great.. Nice job


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 17, 2011)

You Da Man Al, That ham looks Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The glaze looks like a winner
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the great info Al


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks dang good Al wish I was there...
 


AK1 said:


> I'm on my way to the airport to catch a flight. I should be there in about 5hrs. Oh, by the way, I'm sleeping on your sofa tonight so I can be around for the pastrami!!!




AK you are not kidding anyone, you just want to go somewhere that the temps gets above 0º before the middle of July...


----------



## rw willy (Mar 17, 2011)

simply beautiful!

I thought all Smithfield Hams were fully cooked?


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks great Al! A++ on that sucker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you ever want to feel really guilty find one of the cheap pressed hams that come in a big rectangle block. Make a rub with a lot of brown sugar and allspice, cut the ham block into fat finger sized chunks, coat them with mustard and then apply the rub libberaly. They are an awesome appetizer, sweet and salty (salt from the ham), and definately not a cardiologists idea of a good food.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 18, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> That looks great Al! A++ on that sucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I got one of those pressed hams.  Maybe I better wait until after my annual physical.  I'm going to catch heck enough without adding to.  I guess I could say some Oregonian made me do it..


----------



## chefrob (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


>


all i got is.................


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

RW Willy said:


> simply beautiful!
> 
> I thought all Smithfield Hams were fully cooked?




No not all of them are pre-cooked. Wally World has these all the time. There uncooked & untrimmed. You have to remove quite a bit of skin & fat. We like them much better than the pre-cooked one's, and they are a lot cheaper.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 18, 2011)

Al,

that is one beautiful Ham there my friend! very well done

you  have given me ispiration for my Easter Ham!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2011)

Al

Looks awesome but there is one thing missing?

ME


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

*Here's the final slicing shots! Wait a second! Judy your supposed to be slicing, not gnawing on the bone. I think she liked it!*








*Here it is sliced.*







*Thanks for looking & thanks for all the nice comments! You guys are great!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks Great Al!

Best you not give Judy any crap!---Lest you get a large Ham Bone up side your head !

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 18, 2011)

Al, it looks very good and I know it will be good(done a few of these myself)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My boy bought a whole pig and had it cut up. He brought over a fresh ham to smoke and the difference in fresh and the cured is awsome.A completely different taste.I just did it like anything else,rub and smoke; cuts out the salty taste and brings out the spices more along with the smokiness
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes, it took a heck of a long time(220*F for um-teen hrs.,well worth the wait.The melting thingy is "Brilliant" and I will try that; I like crispy skin anyhow and that takes care of 2 birds at one time.

Thanks for the tip and remember to...


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> *Here's the final slicing shots! Wait a second! Judy your supposed to be slicing, not gnawing on the bone. I think she liked it!*


If Al comes up short a leg one of these days we know what happened!


----------



## chef willie (Mar 18, 2011)

Reminds me of my Grandma's saying....'the closer the bone, the sweeter the meat'.....looks to be true


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn

I still looking and my mouth is wattering and i'm trying to say something to my wife and i'm blabberin like a big gurl


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ohhhh my....... Enough said


----------



## boozzer (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks outstanding Al! THANKS for the great idea for Easter this weekend!


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Al that turned out well checking out what to do this weekend.


----------



## boozzer (Apr 26, 2011)

Al. Many thanks for your insight and guideance. after I read this post I went to the local store down the street that is right next to what used to be the largest stock yard in the country. I purchased 12 lbs. of Fresh Cured Bone In Ham. I mixed the ingredients you have shown and had two of the rug rats there waiting to be my testers, after their approval we slapped in on the pig and put it in the fridge to soak up that great flavor. I ended up cooking it for about 4.25 hours in my little brink-man sportsman stack smoker ( until my masterpiece is done! (see my profile for updates) ) got it to 150 took it off foiled it up and put it in the oven to baste a little longer and cool down. Sorry I didn't get any pics but it looked outstanding and tasted great.

Once again Many Thanks for your post.

Link to my build below

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94727/new-to-building#post_527224


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigirish1182 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow that looks AWESOME!!  Great work.  :drool


----------



## dnovotny (Apr 27, 2011)

looks great,,, like the fat on top idea,, have to try it...


----------



## flareside92 (Apr 27, 2011)

we had the same ham and my wife put it in the oven!

She does not like smoked anything (except my CB)

I'm betting that never happens again!

Awesome job, it looks pretty tasty.


----------



## alelover (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks wonderful Al. Work of art. Love the self basting with the fat idea.


----------



## breeves (Apr 27, 2011)

Another cut of meat to add to my growing list for the store. That looks great Al and I used your fat dripping idea for my brisket last week.


----------



## cole (Apr 27, 2011)

That ham looks like it turned out excellent.  I guess my post is a little late.  What I really like to baste ham with is spiced rum.  I know the traditional maple/brown sugar is great, but my mom would always baste them in spiced rum and brown sugar.  Also, save the bone for bean soup.


----------



## andrew82 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome job Al! Gotta try this sometime!


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks freaking awesome  Making me hungery great job  Thanks for the pics


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 27, 2011)

Save some for me Al. Camper is still on my truck. I'll hook up the boat in the morning and set off. The heck with this weather!

I'm gonna need that couch so make sure AK1 is gone.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (May 1, 2011)

Looks GREAT Al!!!! I have used your fat trimmings idea and it works real well.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 15, 2011)

*AL that ham looks fine as frogs hair.*

*JC1947*


----------



## tatts4life (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the type of meat I was looking for for Thanksgiving. I hope I can find it again for Christmas. I found one last year but when I went back this year they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2014)

Tatts4Life said:


> This is the type of meat I was looking for for Thanksgiving. I hope I can find it again for Christmas. I found one last year but when I went back this year they had no idea what I was talking about.


Here's another one very similar.

I learned the trick of putting the trimmed fat above the ham from my Old Buddy "SmokinAl".

The only thing I changed was to put the fat trimmings in a foil pan with drip holes punched in them.

Here ya go:


> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*


Bear


----------

